# squidward



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

my first betta squidward. Male? what kind of betta is he?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

definitely a male Veil tale. Congrats! he's handsome


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh he is pretty and love his name and yes he is a male with a Veiltail. Welcome to the forum and any questions on his care please post them as there is so many nice people here who can help..enjoy your Betta !


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

so males can't go with any other fish.. can females go with other female beta fish..? i'm looking at your pictures of the tales and they are so big and beautiful.. where do you get them from? i think petsmart has only veil tails then. i have to try petco.


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

why does squidward's tail have more cuts and frays in it and his is solid!!??


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

i think this is the best picture i can get he moves a lot!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If his Fins get smaller, he probably has Fin Rot. As long as he acts Normal and not Lethargic, he's going to be Fine. 
Male Betta Fish can go with some Tropical Fish such as Neon Tetras, or Platies. They just can't go with other Male Betta Fishes. Female Betta Fish can live with other Females but, you need at least 4 of them since they are just as aggressive as their Male Counterparts. Male Betta Fish have very Long Fins. Female Betta's have short ones. He's very Pretty!


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

thank you.. it's looked like that since i got him.. the more i read the more i get nervous.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't worry. Most Pet Stores take Bad Care of their Betta's. If his Fins did have Fin Rot and stopped getting Smaller, they will grow back. If the Water is Clean of course.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

squidward89 said:


> so males can't go with any other fish.. can females go with other female beta fish..? i'm looking at your pictures of the tales and they are so big and beautiful.. where do you get them from? i think petsmart has only veil tails then. i have to try petco.


It is a very gentle process introducing other fish with male bettas
MOST VTs are docile and don't mind friends, but you cannot be too careful. Crowntails are one of the most aggressive bettas and usually don't handle friends too well. 
My CT even flared and attacked his plant! O.O He tortured his poor snail. Ate his ghost shrimp. And lord knows what he did to that poor surprise pleco from hubby.

It is a process that requires your full attention and you to be home/net ready 24/7 should something happen.
Female bettas CAN live together but require atleast 20 gallons(in my opinion, most say 10 gallons) and a heavily planted with lots of hideys home.

About his tail, I think he looks more like a tail biter than a case with fin rot.


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

i have to get him more stuff then.. what is this bottle cap thing? any suggestions so he won't bite his tail? the water i changed twice yesterday so now i change it in one week or two? in case of fin rot.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> It is a very gentle process introducing other fish with male bettas
> MOST VTs are docile and don't mind friends, but you cannot be too careful. Crowntails are one of the most aggressive bettas and usually don't handle friends too well.
> My CT even flared and attacked his plant! O.O He tortured his poor snail. Ate his ghost shrimp. And lord knows what he did to that poor surprise pleco from hubby.
> 
> ...


Wait, CT's are the most aggressive breed?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

xShainax said:


> Wait, CT's are the most aggressive breed?


Tis what I've heard and experienced myself. They are ONE of the most aggressive tail types.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

squidward89 said:


> i have to get him more stuff then.. what is this bottle cap thing? any suggestions so he won't bite his tail? the water i changed twice yesterday so now i change it in one week or two? in case of fin rot.


it is not fin rot
as far as tail biting. just simply change around his decor once a week or so. a change of scenery/new things to explore should ease his mind.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Tis what I've heard and experienced myself. They are ONE of the most aggressive tail types.


Maybe that's why pepsi and TDP are aggressive


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

*rushes to the defense of her crowntails* *stops* Hmmm, Ghost is a piranha with fancy fins and the snail quickly learned to keep his antenna tucked. Or they got bitten off, IDK. At any rate, he accepted the snail as a non-enemy after a day or so.

Lavatail flares at...everything, and jumps to nip pellets from the hand that feeds.

Hmmm, Indigo is fairly mild tempered, didn't bother his snail, and doesn't try to take your hand off when you feed him.

So what's the count....I guess 2/3 do seem...assertive


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Shadyr said:


> *rushes to the defense of her crowntails* *stops* Hmmm, Ghost is a piranha with fancy fins and the snail quickly learned to keep his antenna tucked. Or they got bitten off, IDK. At any rate, he accepted the snail as a non-enemy after a day or so.
> 
> Lavatail flares at...everything, and jumps to nip pellets from the hand that feeds.
> 
> ...


xD Pepsi loves to bite the hand that feeds her


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

what do i do with this bottle cap my fish does nothing?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Shadyr said:


> *rushes to the defense of her crowntails* *stops* Hmmm, Ghost is a piranha with fancy fins and the snail quickly learned to keep his antenna tucked. Or they got bitten off, IDK. At any rate, he accepted the snail as a non-enemy after a day or so.
> 
> Lavatail flares at...everything, and jumps to nip pellets from the hand that feeds.
> 
> ...


Last night, I had thought you were xShainax! xD
I do wish my Spike could leave his cleaners alone. But I think he really does prefer to live alone.



squidward89 said:


> what do i do with this bottle cap my fish does nothing?



I'm not sure what bottle cap you're speaking of....


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Probably just experiment and see if anything strikes his fancy. One of my boys loves to play betta soccer with a Zinkie ball (childrens toys that come in tiny clamshell balls...daughter loves them). One of the others will push it around for a bit but then wanders off. The other two give me a look of "Yeah? What am I supposed to do with that?" And wander off uninterested.

One of them likes to flop through his plants chasing my finger. Well, he knows he gets a pellet too. One of them just chases with or without incentive. One of them dances when I wiggle my hands (or my whole self).

I think it's the interaction they enjoy the most. I know me and my kids do!


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

why does squidward keep sitting on his thermometer? is this normal? i'm trying to post a pic but it's not working


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, Taz does the same thing


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He is just chilling.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty little guy.


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have to disagree, the more aggressive tail types are HMPKs and PKs because of the short fine and their ability to keep up with other fish including females when spawning.

It all depends on the personality as well.



FishyFishy89 said:


> Tis what I've heard and experienced myself. They are ONE of the most aggressive tail types.


Can you post a picture of the "bottlecap" object? There really isn't anything you can do about tail biters besides to keep treating them. Water changes depend on the gallon size. How many gallons is he in?

With a 1 gallon, you should change the water every two days. With 2.5 gallons, you should do 50% water changes every week if you don't have a filter.
Sorry for all the chatting. Also to treat fin rot and regrowth of fins is by using aquarium salt.



squidward89 said:


> i have to get him more stuff then.. what is this bottle cap thing? any suggestions so he won't bite his tail? the water i changed twice yesterday so now i change it in one week or two? in case of fin rot.


Please stop chatting on threads that are asking questions. The questions get buried under all the chatter and sometimes never answered. Thanks.



Shadyr said:


> Probably just experiment and see if anything strikes his fancy. One of my boys loves to play betta soccer with a Zinkie ball (childrens toys that come in tiny clamshell balls...daughter loves them). One of the others will push it around for a bit but then wanders off. The other two give me a look of "Yeah? What am I supposed to do with that?" And wander off uninterested.
> 
> One of them likes to flop through his plants chasing my finger. Well, he knows he gets a pellet too. One of them just chases with or without incentive. One of them dances when I wiggle my hands (or my whole self).
> 
> I think it's the interaction they enjoy the most. I know me and my kids do!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Tis what I've heard and experienced myself. They are ONE of the most aggressive tail types.


I agree just based on mine. I only have 4 bettas but my crowntail Purplius is the only one who charged the ghost shrimp, and he flares all evening if his light is on and he sees his reflection. I actually decided to take his plant out because I can't keep the light in his tank on, he flares like no other fish I have and just won't let up. I didn't even dare trying to put my platys with him, I figured he would kill them. He looks like he is really trying to kill his food, too.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine sometimes sits on his thermometer like that, too.

The problem might be with the colour of the bottle cap. He isn't a tail biter like Squidward, but is a fin-ripper if not properly entertained/interacted with due to constant glass-surfing. I tried a white cap and a green cap with my betta. The white was soundly ignored, but the green fascinates him. He spends entire hours swimming in place with his head inside of it, checking it out.

Once I put him in a larger tank with more decorations and things to explore, he stopped the glass surfing almost entirely.


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Can you post a picture of the "bottlecap" object?
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop chatting on threads that are asking questions. The questions get buried under all the chatter and sometimes never answered. Thanks.


you need a picture of a bottle cap? really? here i'll show you..

as for me chatting on threads? this is a forum ya kno we are supposed to talk.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I have to disagree, the more aggressive tail types are HMPKs and PKs because of the short fine and their ability to keep up with other fish including females when spawning.
> 
> It all depends on the personality as well.


If you read my responses. I said crowntails are ONE of the most aggressive tail types. Not THE most aggressive tail type.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

squidward89 said:


> you need a picture of a bottle cap? really? here i'll show you..
> 
> as for me chatting on threads? this is a forum ya kno we are supposed to talk.



I think the poster meant what you were using the bottle cap for and how you used it.

As far as the chatting, Bettalover2033, that was a little much. This is a community and public forum. If you want to read only the OPs responses. Then scroll/skim the left side for the OP's name.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know. This is why I said "I have to disagree". It was my OPINION. I wasn't saying you're wrong. Just like you said CT is one of the most aggressive tail types.



FishyFishy89 said:


> If you read my responses. I said crowntails are ONE of the most aggressive tail types. Not THE most aggressive tail type.


I was asking because I wanted to see how you were using it. Like a picture of yours in the tank or however u have it.

As for the chatting, I was saying it for your benefit because your question was going unanswered. Not that you can't chat, but some were a little off topic of the original question.



squidward89 said:


> you need a picture of a bottle cap? really? here i'll show you..
> 
> as for me chatting on threads? this is a forum ya kno we are supposed to talk.


To everyone...I never meant to offend anyone, i was trying to answer the questions before they were forgotten.




FishyFishy89 said:


> I think the poster meant what you were using the bottle cap for and how you used it.
> 
> As far as the chatting, Bettalover2033, that was a little much. This is a community and public forum. If you want to read only the OPs responses. Then scroll/skim the left side for the OP's name.


True, but I didn't want the OP to feel like we are kind of ignoring them so I said what I thought was best. Excuse me if it wasn't.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I know. This is why I said "I have to disagree". It was my OPINION. I wasn't saying you're wrong. Just like you said CT is one of the most aggressive tail types.


You're spewing nothing but confusing letters to me.
Are you saying crowntails have NO aggression? Is so, then maybe you should explore other tail types some more.

I've own VTs, CTs, PK, HMs, DTs, you name it, I've owned it.
CTs and PKs showed the most aggression. Usually anything crossed with those tail types showed the most aggression.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone. And I already said that. 

You said 'spewing confusing letters'. What do you mean?

I did not say nor imply that CTs have no aggression. I actually have 'explored' other tail types not to mention I've bred them myself.

From what I know, you have only owned them ( I think you said that you've bred CTs before ).

I was saying that HMPKs and PKs are the ones with the most aggression. I DIDN'T SAY YOU WERE WRONG. Also the caps is so you know I wasnt saying you're wrong and I'm right. It was my opinion and I just said I have to disagree because i didn't agree with your opinion which is that CTs are one of the most aggressive tail types. When you said CTs are one of the most aggressive tail types, that is an opinion because it's what you think just like when I said PKs and HMPKs are the most aggressive tail types (its an opinion)

I don't think that CTs are one of the most aggressive tail types is what I was saying. And I'm trying to let you know that this is just an opinion and was never stated as a fact.



FishyFishy89 said:


> You're spewing nothing but confusing letters to me.
> Are you saying crowntails have NO aggression? Is so, then maybe you should explore other tail types some more.
> 
> I've own VTs, CTs, PK, HMs, DTs, you name it, I've owned it.
> CTs and PKs showed the most aggression. Usually anything crossed with those tail types showed the most aggression.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

*clears throat* Ok... time to stop arguing about tailtypes and agression. Lets get back to awnsering the OP questions.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

shadowpony said:


> *clears throat* Ok... time to stop arguing about tailtypes and agression. Lets get back to awnsering the OP questions.


+1 Shadow Pony.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

shadowpony said:


> *clears throat* Ok... time to stop arguing about tailtypes and agression. Lets get back to awnsering the OP questions.


Agree. I don't like drama!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I myself wasn't arguing. I stated my opinion that was misinterpreted as a fact even after stated otherwise. I reassured FishyFish..and even apologised if I had offended someone because I reread my comment and it did sound a bit harsh. I think that FishyFishy's comment was a bit rude as well, but I won't sit here and insult her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

well now squidward's thread is ruined.. lol i'm jk..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Were your questions answered? If not, what else did you want to know?



squidward89 said:


> well now squidward's thread is ruined.. lol i'm jk..


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I'm going to have to try the bottlecap thing  Though my bettas don't tailbite or anything. They might like the new object though, seeing as they are in a planted tank and I can't really uproot plants very often.


----------

